# Wiebelsberg und Umgebung Geolzhofen



## Krautrider (14. Juni 2009)

Servus.Bin neu hier aber manche kennen mich vieleicht vom Radeln.Hab mich hier angemeldet um Leute zu finden die mit mir Biken gehn, da die Biker in meiner Umgebung leider zu wenige sind die mit Fullface durch den Wald heizenIch fahr eig. täglich an der gebauten Piste an der Klinik im Steigerwald.Hab auch mit zwei Freunden selbst ein Teil hinzugefügt.Suche nun Leute die die Strecke kennen oder kennenlernen wollen.Gab ja schonmal nen Beitrag dazu.
Gruss an Erroll, Hautke und die anderen


----------



## Danyel (17. Juni 2009)

Servus,

kenne die Strecke schon sehr lange. War heute auch dort, jedoch nur mit meinem AM um zu schauen, was ihr gezimmert habt. Das Holz etc. ist übrigens von mir 

Der Drop ist eigentlich ganz nett, jedoch mit der fast Flatlandung nicht wirklich ideal. Bin sonst bei versch. DH Rennen vertreten oder öfters am Oko oder in Osternohe.

Kannst dich ja mal persönlich per PM melden bezüglich Handynummer.

Hau rein.

Gruß,

Danyel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (17. Juni 2009)

Danyel schrieb:


> Der Drop ist eigentlich ganz nett, jedoch mit der fast Flatlandung nicht wirklich ideal.



Ohne Worte 
habs mir heut mal angeschaut
ned ganz mein Level

Gruß


----------



## Danyel (17. Juni 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Ohne Worte
> Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (18. Juni 2009)

Naja dann müss mer halt bei Gelegenheit mal was ausmachen. Würde die Strecke schon gern kennenlernen.
Danyel und Christian könnten ja als Guides mitkommen.

Ach ja - @Danyel: 26./27. Juni Osternohe - weißt Bescheid.
Der Christian kommt aber soweit er gesagt hat nur am Freitag zum Fahren mit hin und am Samstag würde er bissle Kamerakind spielen 

KaffeeGruß


----------



## Krautrider (18. Juni 2009)

ja die Landung ist etwas hart aber da hab ich scho was geplantWie wärs mal am We mit nem Treffen dort oben?
Gruss Henning
Psanke fürs Holz,ich stock den Vorrat wieder auf


----------



## Krautrider (20. Juni 2009)

Bin heute und morgen wieder oben.Denke so ab 15 Uhr, bin ich auf der Piste.Wenn alles klappt kann ich auch noch ein zwei jungs motivieren


----------



## underfrange (20. Juni 2009)

Hey cool. vielleicht schau ich morgen auch mal vorbei. war vorletzte woche mal drinnen, aber da war es ein wenig zu verregnet und zu verschlammt.

Dann vielleicht bis denne.


----------



## Krautrider (21. Juni 2009)

Moin.Wäre ja ganz nett wenn mann mal jemanden trifft
Hab mich gestern wieder 15cm in den Boden gebort  Aber ist im grossen und ganzen recht trocken.Vieleicht bis denne ...


----------



## underfrange (21. Juni 2009)

Sorry hat leider nicht geklappt. Bin erst um 14 Uhr vom absperren zurück gekommen. Wird demnächst wieder mal klappen. Hab nächste Woche kurz und werd da mal wieder richtung Stollburg und dann zum Zabelstein biken.


----------



## underfrange (24. Juni 2009)

Hi. War heut mal kurz oben der Stollburg und dann bin ich noch mal schnell durch den Park gefahren. Also Respekt der neue Drop is ja mal Hammer (also ich hab mich nicht getraut). Zum Glück steht ja das Schild unter dem Drop  
Also Respekt Jungs weiter so.   vielleicht sieht man sich demnächst mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krautrider (28. Juni 2009)

Werd mich jezz ma durch den Wald fräsen, Wetter geht ja einigermaßen und bevor ich wieder ne Woche warten mussHoffentlich treff ich nicht wieder auf so knurrige Rentner wie letzte Woche


----------



## Erroll (2. Juli 2009)

Na sieh mal einer an! Wen hat die Dunkelheit denn da ausgespuckt!? Der Henning hat´s endlich mal ins ibc geschafft! 
Glaub ich schau mir die alter Strecke auch mal wieder an. Hab evtl. vor am Sa oder So mal nach Franken zu kommen. Fest steht es aber noch nicht. Wenn dann meld ich mich per tele.

Grüße


----------



## keffers (8. Juli 2012)

servus und grügott zusammen,

is ja schon bissle länger her der letzte eintrag hier, ich versuch mei glück aber trotzdem mal 

bin eig noch recht neu in der bike scene, wenn mans denn so nennen will, komm aus der gerolzhofen ecke und wollt eben auch noch mal nachfragen was es so an trails gibt.
hab jez schon viel von schwanberg gelesen, dass es da ein paar gute geben soll. würde mich über ein paar antworten oder sogar gps koordinaten freuen.

bin auch nicht von freeride bzw donwhillstrecken abgeneigt, im gegenteil sogar 

gruß kevin


----------

